# Water Drops and a Gerber Daisy - Refraction



## jason324 (May 23, 2011)

First off I wanted thank Bryan (LordV) for sharing his tricks of the trade and inspiration for me to finally try this :blushing:

I used the 5D Mark II, Canon 100mm f/2.8 L IS, and 67mm of extension  tubes. Almost full frame, but slightly cropped  to make it cleaner. 







Best,
Jay


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 23, 2011)

Very nicely done.


----------



## Markw (May 23, 2011)

You captured the iamge of the flower nicely, but it's quite blurry and alot of detail has been lost in the reds of the flower in the water droplet.  When you shoot hard reds or blues, sometimes the lightwaves reach infrared and ultraviolet respectively and the camera loses detail.  You're experiencing that quite a bit here.  I'd love to see a different flower under the same conditions.

Mark


----------



## jason324 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and critiques  

According to the histogram all the red is actually there, but I see exactly what your saying! 

Best,
Jay


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 8, 2011)

Very nice. I have always wanted to try this!


----------



## jason324 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Kurt


----------



## jauburn (Jun 11, 2011)

Stunning. Didn't I see this as picture of the week at photocamel?


----------



## photosanity (Jun 12, 2011)

Very stunning!  I definitely want to try this one of these days.


----------



## jason324 (Jun 14, 2011)

jauburn said:


> Stunning. Didn't I see this as picture of the week at photocamel?



Thank you, and yes you did  



photosanity said:


> Very stunning!  I definitely want to try this one of these days.



Thanks  

Jay


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow! Well done!


----------



## Destin (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow! I wouldn't even know where to begin setting up a shot like that.


----------



## JBArts (Jun 14, 2011)

B-R-I-L-L-I-A-N-T photographs! Definitely talented! You really have the skills! Stunned with your awesome photo! Superb! Keep up the work! =)


----------



## Raposo (Jun 14, 2011)

Nicely done. Great photos.
keep on the good work.

Cheers


----------



## Abdullah Hassan (Jun 14, 2011)

really fantastic job!!... I loved the looking of the flower from the water...


----------



## amandalee (Jun 14, 2011)

This is soooo awesome!


----------

